# before or after?



## D_G (Jul 14, 2010)

I was just wondering which is better?

Is it best to eat dinner at say 7pm reduce the insulin for it and then go for a speedwalk/jog at around 9pm

OR

Is it best to exercise first and then eat dinner with reduced insulin??

What do people do, i would rather xercise later as it will be darker out lol but then i think after the exercise i would be pretty hungry!

I am just undecided! help please


----------



## Copepod (Jul 15, 2010)

Normally, having eaten midday meal around 1pm, I prefer to eat around 6.30pm to 7pm on evenings when not exercising, but if running / canoeing etc, then I'll have a snack around 6pm, then cycle plus run / canoe, then eat later, often around 8pm with running group friends at pub. Exercise doesn't make me overeat - if anything, I eat less than usual, plus less need for jelly babies while exercising, due to lower levels of insulin in my body. Participating in a research project on an insulin drip confirmed what I suspected that I am very sensitive to insulin.  At this time of year, it's still not dark by 9pm. 
I know it's frustrating, but I guess the best advice is to try both models, and see how you get on. Good luck and happy running.


----------

